# G5 Striker



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Anyone use this broadhead or have any experience with it?
I'm thinking about using them on my deer hunt this year and on my general elk (going down south into a spike unit for a cow).


----------



## Shortbus (Jun 29, 2016)

They kill the crap out of stuff! I have killed 3 deer, an elk, and an antelope with them. The furthest an animal ran was a rutted up buck I killed on the Wasatch front. He went a few hundred yards straight down hill. Everything else went 50 or less. Never had a failure with this head. I made a marginal shot on the antelope (liver but no guts) and he only went 45-50 yrds. They fly true. I have nothing bad to say about them.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I use to shoot them, super accurate and wicked sharp. Tough fixed blade.

I currently shoot a Wacem now which is a very similar type broadhead. I started shooting Wacem because they were so much like a striker and at the time I could get them for free but, if I didn't my second pick is the Striker.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Killed my first archery buck with a G5 striker. I made a bad shot, but it still did the job for me. They are sharp and fly well. Use them with confidence. If you do your part the striker will take care of the rest.

You might look into the wac 'em heads that goose freak mentioned, though. They are a very similar head to the striker and you can buy a 4 pack of them for the same price as a 3 pack of strikers. It's a no-brainer if you ask me.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

And here they are on ebay for $25.50. If I was needing some broadheads right now I would be all over this deal!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-2017-W...l1313.TR2.TRC0.A0.H0.Xwac+'em+broadheads.TRS0


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I also picked up some G5 Strikers and a package of replacement blades this weekend but haven't shot any yet. I'm still somewhat torn between these and the G5 Montec heads.

I like the idea of replaceable blades instead of having to buy the G5 Pre-Season version of the Montec to practice with. I'll be shooting them on some FMJ 5mm arrows this fall hopefully.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

FWIW I haven't seen a noticeable difference in the flight of the strikers VS the Montecs.
I'm shooting the strikers now but have a package of Montecs in the wings.
Played with both a little last season.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Do you all align your broadhead blades with the fletchings when screwing them on? 

I've read mixed reviews about it and am not sure whether it will make a difference or not. Seems like it'd be hard to do with the HIT inserts my arrows have.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Have never used the Striker, but have the Wac'em quite exclusively. Pretty sure they would perform the same. To answer the question above, I have never been concerned with aligning them. Just put them on and let'r rip.


----------



## Slayer (Feb 3, 2013)

G5 strikers are awesome!! Thats all I use. 2 bull elk and 2 deer with full pass throughs. They fly great with my setup.


----------



## LukeS (May 27, 2017)

I have aligned my broadheads with my fletchings. I used a small O ring to get them to line up right with the fletchings. I didn’t notice much of a difference though.


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

I have used the Strikers the last few years, and I have really grown to love them! It makes it really hard to switch broadheads when they fly so perfectly!


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Tried these out this weekend for the first time.

They were all landing just slightly higher than my field tips but dead over center. They shot well enough that I wouldn't want to shoot groups with them to save destroying arrows. 

I'm thinking they'll do very well this season should I get the opportunity to let one fly.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Now I'm looking at the Wac 'em's hahaha


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Ray said:


> Now I'm looking at the Wac 'em's hahaha


Similar design, similar quality, but you get one more head in the pack for the same price. Kind of a no-brainer if you ask me.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Ray said:


> Now I'm looking at the Wac 'em's hahaha


if you shot the Wacem side by side with a Striker. I'd bet the Wacem would fly better due to "lower profile" but, would be negligible IMO.

either way, my first choice is Wacem, then Striker..


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I started with wac em's until they got scarce a few years ago. Now I have enough G5's to keep me entertained for awhile.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Always wondered, why did Wac'em leave Utah?


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

They probably hated our awesome corp. tax and wanted to pay a higher tax percentage.


I just ordered the Wac 'Em 3 blade on ebay for 24.99 + free shipping! Thanks for the help guys. I'll attach the link if anyone else wants to take advantage of the offer.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Wac-Em-3-Blade-100-Grain-Fixed-Blade-4PK-3100/312168822274?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648


----------



## Towler86 (Aug 28, 2018)

This broadheads are awesome, i like them very much. G5 fly's great and can do incredible damage. I Shoot them at 45yds, usually i used it for deer


----------

